# Eine Frage des Objektivs (Billig-Objektive)



## Marvin (2. Januar 2005)

Ich schaue mich gerade mal wieder nach der Canon EOS 300d um, die ich plane zu kaufen. Und hab da mal ein paar Fragen... Hab sie mir im Laden schon angeschaut und komme wirklich gut mit ihr zurecht (hab im Moment auch schon ne Canon), und bin mir eigentlich auch sicher dass ich sie kaufen möchte. Mein Problem: Es gibt soo viele Sets.

Über ein Ebay-Angebot bin ich auf folgenden Online Shop gekommen: http://alpafoto.de/ . Und der hat wirklich einiges an Paketen im Angebot, die mich interessieren. Ich liste einfach mal ein paar auf:

- Canon EOS 300 D mit Sigma 18-50mm DC; Sigma 55-200mm DC, Ersatzakku, 1 GB CF Speicherkarte und Kameratasche. 1079 Euro (-100 Euro Cashback? Steht nicht dabei, bei den anderen Angeboten jedoch schon)

- Canon EOS 300 D mit Original EF-S 18-55mm, dazu Tamron Telezoom 70-300mm LD Macro 1:2, 1 GB Speicherkarte CF Sandisk oder Kingston , Ersatzakku und passende Kameratasche. 1079 Euro (-100 Euro Cashback)

- Canon EOS 300 D mit Original 18-55mm Zoom mit Standardlieferumfang( Akku mit Lader, Gurt, USB und Videokabel, Software usw ) und zusätzlich noch mit dabei: Ersatzakku, 1 GB Speicherkarte Markenware, passende Kameratasche. 919 Euro (-100 Euro Cashback)

- Das Standard-Kit für 809 Euro (-100 Euro Cashback)


Besonders reizen mich ja die Angebote mit Wechselobjektiven. Aber ich weiß (leider?) auch, das solche günstigen Objektive nicht besonders gut sein können. Ich frage mich nun, ob da das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt, dass ich trotzdem guten Gewissens zuschlagen kann... Oder ob ich das günstige Standard-Kit (oder eben das mit Akku, 1GB CF und Tasche dabei) nehmen und mich zunächst mit dem mitgelieferten Objektiv (was ja, wie ich glaube, in die gleiche Kategorie einzuordnen ist wie die anderen "Billig"-Objektive) begnügen sollte...

Edit: Ich habe mal Nachforschungen über das Tamron Telezoom 70-300mm LD Macro 1:2 angestellt, und so ein paar Details herausgefunden:

Naheinstellgrenze: 1,50 m (0,95m Makro)
Max. Abbildungsmaßstab: 1:2
Filterdurchmesser: 62 mm
Länge: 116,5 mm
Gewicht: 435 g
Testurteil fotomagazin 09/2001 "sehr gut".
Testurteil Color-Foto 02/2002 "Kaufempfehlung".

Dann habe ich in einem englischsprachigen Forum durchweg positives Feedback auf dieses Objektiv gelesen, in einem anderen wurde jedoch geraten, das Geld zu sparen und später ein besseres zu kaufen, da dieses sehr viel Licht braucht und bei offener Blende zu "weich(?)" wird.

Das Objektiv alleine kostet in diesem Shop 135 Euro.

Außerdem würden mich noch Meinungen zu dem/den Sigma-Objektiv(en) sehr interessieren, da ich zu denen nicht so viel im Netz herausgefunden habe. Ist das Sigma 18-50mm dc in irgendeiner Weise besser als das Set-Objektiv von Canon? Und lässt das 55-200er Makro-Modus zu? Ich denke ja nicht...

Details:

Sigma 18-50mm F3,5-5,6 DC Asp.
Naheinstellgrenze: 25cm
Max. Abbildungsmaßstab: 1:3,5
Filterdurchmesser: 58mm
Länge: 62mm
Gewicht: 250g

Sigma 55-200mm F4-5,6 DC
Naheinstellgrenze: 110cm
Max. Abbildungsmaßstab: 1:4,5
Filterdurchmesser: 55mm
Länge: 87,1mm
Gewicht: 310g

Insgesamt hätte ich natürlich schon sehr gerne eine etwas größere Brennweitenabdeckung als 18-50mm, auch die Möglichkeit zur Makro-Fotografie wäre super, allerdings spielt natürlich auch der Geldbeutel zunächst nicht so sehr mit, dass ich mir etwas teureres leisten könnte...


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Januar 2005)

Bei dem Cashback-Angebot würde ich aufpassen. Bei mir verhielt sich das folgendermaßen: Das Gerät musste bis Ende 2004 gekauft worden sein und die Anmeldung für den Verrechnungsscheck läuft bis Ende Januar 05. Also lese dir am besten nochmal die Angebote genau durch, damit du keine böse Überraschung erfährst


----------



## Marvin (2. Januar 2005)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei dem Cashback-Angebot würde ich aufpassen. Bei mir verhielt sich das folgendermaßen: Das Gerät musste bis Ende 2004 gekauft worden sein und die Anmeldung für den Verrechnungsscheck läuft bis Ende Januar 05. Also lese dir am besten nochmal die Angebote genau durch, damit du keine böse Überraschung erfährst



Laut http://canon.onlinerebates.com/terms.aspx läuft die Aktion noch bis zum 31.01.05 (Kaufdatum) bzw 28.02.05 (Poststempel)


----------

